# Ohio Groups



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I noticed there are only a few groups listed in the sticky thread in Ohio. Do any Ohioans know of any groups in the state (preferably NE Ohio)?


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I do not, but since yesterday reading all the people from Ohio, I would enjoy getting together for a movie, dinner etc with anyone. It doesn't have to be an all day thing or a big deal. If anyone is interested let me know.


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

Adam, I honestly don't know of any SA support groups up here and I've looked for them :sigh I can't even find ACOA groups up here :sigh :sigh And I don't have the emotional where-with-all to found anything :hide :rofl

FairleighCalm, that's an idea, to get together informally. Just as long as I can bring my knitting, I"ll think about it  :b


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

That's odd that there aren't any support groups around. I'd definitely be willing to go to one to see what it's like. 

Meeting up sometimes... that is an intriguing idea, FC. Let's see if we can get some other Ohioans to see this thread.


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

ok I just ventured into this part of SA land. I am from Ohio, Southwest Ohio though, (Cincinnati). It would be nice to take part in a SA support group.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

ag said:


> ok I just ventured into this part of SA land. I am from Ohio, Southwest Ohio though, (Cincinnati). It would be nice to take part in a SA support group.


At least according to this link, there is a support group in Cincy. There aren't too many details available though.

http://www.adaa.org/GettingHelp/Support ... p?state=OH


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

ardrum said:


> ag said:
> 
> 
> > ok I just ventured into this part of SA land. I am from Ohio, Southwest Ohio though, (Cincinnati). It would be nice to take part in a SA support group.
> ...


hmm it is in the Christ Hospital, affiliated with the Cincinnati College where I will be studying. I would rather not have my personal issues be known to the faculty/students, so I am going to keep looking for other groups. 
I hope more people from Ohio post here so we can set up an informal, friendly group.


----------



## enlydiazee (Feb 20, 2004)

I'm from Ohio...south of Elyria...I thought of starting a group once...but lost interest.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

*Re: re: Ohio Groups*



enlydiazee said:


> I'm from Ohio...south of Elyria...I thought of starting a group once...but lost interest.


I drove to Elyria recently to meet a friend halfway (she lives in Sandusky). I'm in Lakewood.


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

*Re: re: Ohio Groups*



leppardess said:


> FairleighCalm, that's an idea, to get together informally. Just as long as I can bring my knitting, I"ll think about it  :b


I would do that too, minus the knitting. It would have to be after October 31st though. (Don't wait for me if you want to do something earlier.)


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Okay, sounds goog to me. And if anyone wants to email me and do something don't hesitate.


----------



## Keishe83 (Jan 7, 2008)

Hi guys I'm new to this site  . I came here to get to know other people who have the same problems as me and to help give me support and advice on dealing with my social anxiety. :hug
I would love to hear from people in Ohio, but if you live elsewhere that's fine with me too. Feel free to email me at [email protected]


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Hey, Keishe. I'll send you an email.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Hello, Ohio!


----------



## gaffer (May 17, 2008)

Hi. New here, & looking for a support group in NE OH myself.
Here are some links for Ohio groups that I've found:

Anxiety Disorders Association of America
http://www.adaa.org/GettingHelp/Support ... p?state=OH
I'm considering the one in Willoughby. If anyone's attended this one, please let me know what you think about it.

Recovery, Inc.
http://www.recovery-inc.com
http://www.recovery-inc.com/meetings/midwest.html#ohio

Not specific to SA alone, but there seems to be many groups around the state. From the website:
"Our members include people diagnosed with mood disorders including depression, dysthymia and bipolar (manic-depressive) disorders; psychotic disorders including schizophrenia; anxiety and obsessive-compulsive disorders; and personality disorders.

What types of problems does Recovery help manage?
The Recovery Method offers techniques to help manage a wide variety of problems such as anger, stress, anxiety, depression, exaggerated fears, compulsions, obsessions, phobias, etc. Members learn how to face and tolerate nervous symptoms such as heart palpitations, dizziness, shortness of breath, sweats, fatigue, headaches, numbness, chest pressure, and sleep problems."


----------



## hopena (Feb 21, 2005)

I'm in the Akron-Canton area (Manchester/Clinton). 

I'm still trying to get to a Recovery Inc. meeting ~ the person that I was counting on to drive me, is now working from 12pm - 9pm weekdays, as well as Saturday mornings. I'm thinking about trying one of their phone meetings, but need to re-read the book first (and print off the guidelines from their website).


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

For any Ohioans looking for something fun to do check these two things out. I'm going ziplining July 5th. It should be lots of fun. Southern Ohio is incredibly lush and beautiful.

http://www.hockinghillscanopytours.com/y 5th.

And this show of pulitzer-prize winning photographs is at the Ohio historical center right off I-71. I just hope it's not all war photos.
http://www.ohiohistory.org/capture/

And anytime anyone wants to meet me at Vegiterranean in Akron (Chrissy Hynde's restaurant) just PM the word. I'll probably go this week. If I don't have a dinner date I'll sit at the bar...V8 and Vodka!


----------



## meesha327 (Mar 15, 2007)

Seems like there are a lot of Ohioans on this board. I represent as well around Akron!


----------

